# Nutmeg finally kidded! New pics 3-26



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

She had 4 girls! These are pictures of them only minutes old, so they are still wet and not unfolded yet.

12:32 pm Macadamia










12:36 pm Coconut (breech)










12:51 pm Sweet Peanut










12:54 pm Pistachio










All have beed navel dipped and fed colostrum.

Just a side note: Nutmeg's head smelled super bucky, so I was expecting boys.

Here is Nutmeg's 2nd freshening udder:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Nutmeg finally kidded! Pics added*

Oh, they are SO Cute!!! and 4 girls... how lucky! Congratulations... what a good girl!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Nutmeg finally kidded! Pics added*

OH MY FAT GOAT!!!! Look at that UDDER!!!

Ok so all the babies are SOOOOOO cute! Congrats!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Nutmeg finally kidded! Pics added*

What a good job she did! Four girls!

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Nutmeg finally kidded! Pics added*

Congrats again on such an awesome delivery!!

Nutmegs udder is :drool:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Nutmeg finally kidded! Pics added*

Aww so cute ... congrat's on the girl's


----------



## kitten6500 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Nutmeg finally kidded! Pics added*

Congratulations!!! 4 girls- you are so lucky!!!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Here they are at 1 week old.

Macadamia:










Coconut:










Sweet Pea:










Pistachio:










All 4 are for sale at this time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats ....they are adorable....and I agree.... woe that udder..... :shocked: :hi5:


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

So cute


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, nice kids. Look at how level they all are!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful little family of nuts!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

milk and honey said:


> Beautiful little family of nuts!


Yes they are....my sister says she is going to get me a sign that says "Welcome to the Nut House" lol!


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

OMG! My first doeling lookks just like macadamia. Cute names :wink:


----------

